# hello everyone



## Lunary (Jul 29, 2008)

my name is melanie and i loved to write mostly fanfiction but some time it's my own stories. there bassed on my dreams since im  in a wheelchair my dreams are always active.

in my stories i mostly need help to wirte fight scene since im not that good at it.

if anyone can help me with that i would lilke to have someone make a fighting scene for me. just for a referral


----------



## Protecar (Jul 29, 2008)

Heya Mel! Welcome to the forums! I've been here for about...*checks calendar*...one...and a half...hours. XD But I can definitely say I have liked what I have seen so far.   I look forward to checking out some of your work, and if I might offer the advice, in terms of writing fight scenes, your best bet might be to just read how other's fight scenes are set up and start to develop your own sense of how a good one flows. I know I used to lack confidence in that particular area but you will be vastly more satisfied once you get a little practice and some trial-and-error you'll find that it isn't too bad. And what better place could you be in than a writer's forum to help polish up your work?  I hope you find the forums to your liking!


----------



## SparkyLT (Jul 29, 2008)

hey and welcome, Melanie. just a tip, don't type so fast, check beind yourself for spelling errors. 

Nice to have you.


----------



## Tiamat (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello to you Melanie and welcome to WF!


----------



## terrib (Jul 29, 2008)

welcome M


----------



## petronella64 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hello! Hello! Hello! and welcome!

Can't help out with the fight or battle scene as I've never yet written one. But the time may come when I'll have to tackle one. Okay, I'm babbling - again welcome from another newcomer.


----------



## Sam (Jul 29, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Melanie.


----------



## Shinn (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi there Melaine and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Melanie!


Nickie


----------



## skywalker21 (Jul 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, dear Melanie.


----------



## ohdear (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Melanie, welcome, 
sorry I am a lover not a fighter so cant help you with a fight scene.
I cant even help you with love scenes, cause mine are X rated so cant post them here.
I hope you find someone to help you.


----------



## Industrial (Aug 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------

